# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  انتخاب رشته ؛ رازهایی که مشاوران کنکور نمی‌گویند

## mr.masomi

*امیدوارم مشاورنماهای کنکور که درامدشون به گول زدن کنکوریا وابسته است ازمون دلگیر نشن
خب رسیدیم به دوران جذاب انتخاب رشته . دورانی که شما با تصمیم مسیر اینده شغلی و زندگیتو انتخاب میکنی .
شغل ما تقریبا بزرگترین بخش زندگی ماست چون که از چندسال بعد تا اخر عمرمون حداقل روزی 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو در برخواهد گرفت و اگه درست و براساس اهداف و توانمندی هامون انتخاب نکنیم و رشته ای بخونیم که علاقه ای بهش نداریم و صرفا بخاطر پولش بخاطر احترامش و نه خود مسیر درس و کارشه تهش منجر به این میشه که حداقل تا اخر عمرمون تقریبا 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو سوزوندیم
در زمینه طرز فکر انتخاب رشته و انتخاب درست هدف خیلی افراد انگشت شماری ان که کار کردند و چون در زمینه دیگه ای غیر کنکور هستند و کنکوریا باهاشون اشنایی ندارن متاسفانه کاراشونو نمیبینن
یکی از اون افراد انگشت شمار جناب اقای بهرامپور هستند که تجربیات زیادی در زمینه تحصیل و کنکور دارن چون چندین بار تغییر رشته دادن و توی دانشگاه های برتر ایران و جهان ( در حال حاضر کینگز کالج لندن) تحصیل کردن و مسیر تحصیلی جالبی هم داشتند از رشته تکنولوژی آموزشی دانشگاه خوارزمی (تربیت معلم) تا رشته علوم اعصاب دانشگاه کینگز کالج و همچنین مسیر شغلی جالبی داشتند طوری که با ترکیب علم و تحصیلاتشون تو کارشون الان موسس چندتا هلدینگ بزرگ آموزشی کشور هستند یعنی بقول خودشون تو ویدیوی پایین از رشته ای که بنظر خیلیا اینده ای نداره رسیدن به جایی که یکی از کارافرین های بزرگ ایرانن

امروز توی اپارات دیدم یه ویدیوی مفصل خیلی قشنگ در همین رابطه گذاشتند که منم در اختیار شما قرار میدم حتما ببینید این ویدیو رو چون رو زندگی چندین ساله ایندتون تاثیر میذاره. منم به مرور زمان و براساس میزان دیده شدن تاپیک مطالب ارزشمندی درباره توانمندی و استعداد و هدف و انتخاب رشته درست براساس دانش مغز ( نوروساینس ) در اختیارتون میذارم.
لینک ویدیو این پایینه
https://www.aparat.com/v/jhiES/
امیدوارم که ازش کلی استفاده کنید و حتما این تاپیک رو با نظراتتون گلباران کنید میبینمتون*

----------


## mr.masomi

*رزرو 1
به زودی ویرایش میشه*

----------


## wext82

زیبا بود و منطقی : )
مرسی از آقای معصومی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط wext82


زیبا بود و منطقی : )
مرسی از آقای معصومی 


سپاس ازتون خوشحالم بدردتون خورده
واقعا عالیه و هرکی گوش نده از دستش رفته چون یسری سوالا رو جواب میده که کمتر مشاور تحصیلی میگه
جواب سوالایی مثل
چطوری هدفمون رو مشخص کنیم؟
علاقه مهم‌تره یا استعداد یا اوضاع بازار؟
چرا فقط از یک نفر هیچوقت در مورد انتخاب رشته نظر نپرسید؟ و چرا قبل از انتخاب رشته با آدم حسابی موفق صحبت کنید؟
دانشگاه مهم‌تره یا رشته؟ رشته کم اهمیت تو دانشگاه خوب یا رشته خوب تو دانشگاه رنک پایین؟
هدف مشاوران انتخاب رشته چیست؟
تو شهر خودمون درس بخونیم یا بریم شهر دیگه؟
آینده شغلی چیست؟
چطور تصمیم بگیریم؟
آیا به حرف والدین گوش کنیم؟
آیا اصلا درس نخونیم؟*

----------


## unlimited_2004

> *امیدوارم مشاورنماهای کنکور که درامدشون به گول زدن کنکوریا وابسته است ازمون دلگیر نشن
> خب رسیدیم به دوران جذاب انتخاب رشته . دورانی که شما با تصمیم مسیر اینده شغلی و زندگیتو انتخاب میکنی .
> شغل ما تقریبا بزرگترین بخش زندگی ماست چون که از چندسال بعد تا اخر عمرمون حداقل روزی 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو در برخواهد گرفت و اگه درست و براساس اهداف و توانمندی هامون انتخاب نکنیم و رشته ای بخونیم که علاقه ای بهش نداریم و صرفا بخاطر پولش بخاطر احترامش و نه خود مسیر درس و کارشه تهش منجر به این میشه که حداقل تا اخر عمرمون تقریبا 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو سوزوندیم
> در زمینه طرز فکر انتخاب رشته و انتخاب درست هدف خیلی افراد انگشت شماری ان که کار کردند و چون در زمینه دیگه ای غیر کنکور هستند و کنکوریا باهاشون اشنایی ندارن متاسفانه کاراشونو نمیبینن
> یکی از اون افراد انگشت شمار جناب اقای بهرامپور هستند که تجربیات زیادی در زمینه تحصیل و کنکور دارن چون چندین بار تغییر رشته دادن و توی دانشگاه های برتر ایران و جهان ( در حال حاضر کینگز کالج لندن) تحصیل کردن و مسیر تحصیلی جالبی هم داشتند از رشته تکنولوژی آموزشی دانشگاه خوارزمی (تربیت معلم) تا رشته علوم اعصاب دانشگاه کینگز کالج و همچنین مسیر شغلی جالبی داشتند طوری که با ترکیب علم و تحصیلاتشون تو کارشون الان موسس چندتا هلدینگ بزرگ آموزشی کشور هستند یعنی بقول خودشون تو ویدیوی پایین از رشته ای که بنظر خیلیا اینده ای نداره رسیدن به جایی که یکی از کارافرین های بزرگ ایرانن
> 
> امروز توی اپارات دیدم یه ویدیوی مفصل خیلی قشنگ در همین رابطه گذاشتند که منم در اختیار شما قرار میدم حتما ببینید این ویدیو رو چون رو زندگی چندین ساله ایندتون تاثیر میذاره. منم به مرور زمان و براساس میزان دیده شدن تاپیک مطالب ارزشمندی درباره توانمندی و استعداد و هدف و انتخاب رشته درست براساس دانش مغز ( نوروساینس ) در اختیارتون میذارم.
> لینک ویدیو این پایینه
> https://www.aparat.com/v/jhiES/
> امیدوارم که ازش کلی استفاده کنید و حتما این تاپیک رو با نظراتتون گلباران کنید میبینمتون*


معتقدم هیچ چیز توی این کائنات تصادفی نیست
خیلی‌ عجیبه خییییلی!!!!!!
لطفاً لطفاً در مورد رشته نوروساینس اطلاعات بیشتری بذارید
مممنونم :Y (719):  :Y (719):  :Y (663):  :Y (655): 
لطفاً آپدیت کنید

----------


## unlimited_2004

> *امیدوارم مشاورنماهای کنکور که درامدشون به گول زدن کنکوریا وابسته است ازمون دلگیر نشن
> خب رسیدیم به دوران جذاب انتخاب رشته . دورانی که شما با تصمیم مسیر اینده شغلی و زندگیتو انتخاب میکنی .
> شغل ما تقریبا بزرگترین بخش زندگی ماست چون که از چندسال بعد تا اخر عمرمون حداقل روزی 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو در برخواهد گرفت و اگه درست و براساس اهداف و توانمندی هامون انتخاب نکنیم و رشته ای بخونیم که علاقه ای بهش نداریم و صرفا بخاطر پولش بخاطر احترامش و نه خود مسیر درس و کارشه تهش منجر به این میشه که حداقل تا اخر عمرمون تقریبا 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو سوزوندیم
> در زمینه طرز فکر انتخاب رشته و انتخاب درست هدف خیلی افراد انگشت شماری ان که کار کردند و چون در زمینه دیگه ای غیر کنکور هستند و کنکوریا باهاشون اشنایی ندارن متاسفانه کاراشونو نمیبینن
> یکی از اون افراد انگشت شمار جناب اقای بهرامپور هستند که تجربیات زیادی در زمینه تحصیل و کنکور دارن چون چندین بار تغییر رشته دادن و توی دانشگاه های برتر ایران و جهان ( در حال حاضر کینگز کالج لندن) تحصیل کردن و مسیر تحصیلی جالبی هم داشتند از رشته تکنولوژی آموزشی دانشگاه خوارزمی (تربیت معلم) تا رشته علوم اعصاب دانشگاه کینگز کالج و همچنین مسیر شغلی جالبی داشتند طوری که با ترکیب علم و تحصیلاتشون تو کارشون الان موسس چندتا هلدینگ بزرگ آموزشی کشور هستند یعنی بقول خودشون تو ویدیوی پایین از رشته ای که بنظر خیلیا اینده ای نداره رسیدن به جایی که یکی از کارافرین های بزرگ ایرانن
> 
> امروز توی اپارات دیدم یه ویدیوی مفصل خیلی قشنگ در همین رابطه گذاشتند که منم در اختیار شما قرار میدم حتما ببینید این ویدیو رو چون رو زندگی چندین ساله ایندتون تاثیر میذاره. منم به مرور زمان و براساس میزان دیده شدن تاپیک مطالب ارزشمندی درباره توانمندی و استعداد و هدف و انتخاب رشته درست براساس دانش مغز ( نوروساینس ) در اختیارتون میذارم.
> لینک ویدیو این پایینه
> https://www.aparat.com/v/jhiES/
> امیدوارم که ازش کلی استفاده کنید و حتما این تاپیک رو با نظراتتون گلباران کنید میبینمتون*


 خوشحالم یکیو تو انجمن پیدا کردم که از علاقه مندان به نوروساینس هست.  ممنونم میشم مطالب بیشتر بذارید

----------


## mr.masomi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط unlimited_2004


 خوشحالم یکیو تو انجمن پیدا کردم که از علاقه مندان به نوروساینس هست.  ممنونم میشم مطالب بیشتر بذارید


سلام باعث افتخاره که با کسی هم صحبت میشم که مثل من علاقه مند به دونستن هرچی مابین دو گوش ما قرار داره این مغز شگفت انگیز پیچیده ترین سیستم جهان هستش
حتما سعی میکنم مطالب بیشتری بزارم و ازتون دعوت میکنم به تاپیک زیر هم توجه کنید که ساخت عادت با نوروساینس رو توش توضیح دادم
چالش ریزعادت و موفقیت در روزهای باقی مانده
راستی نمیشه حرف نوروساینس باشه و این دوره رایگان عالی رو معرفی نکنم یه دوره از یه استاد بی نظیر
حتما دوره مبانی علوم شناختی از دکتر حامد اختیاری که رایگان هست رو از سایت مکتبخونه ببینید اینم لینکش
https://maktabkhooneh.org/course/%D9...A%DB%8C-mk217/*

----------


## unlimited_2004

> *
> سلام باعث افتخاره که با کسی هم صحبت میشم که مثل من علاقه مند به دونستن هرچی مابین دو گوش ما قرار داره این مغز شگفت انگیز پیچیده ترین سیستم جهان هستش
> حتما سعی میکنم مطالب بیشتری بزارم و ازتون دعوت میکنم به تاپیک زیر هم توجه کنید که ساخت عادت با نوروساینس رو توش توضیح دادم
> چالش ریزعادت و موفقیت در روزهای باقی مانده
> راستی نمیشه حرف نوروساینس باشه و این دوره رایگان عالی رو معرفی نکنم یه دوره از یه استاد بی نظیر
> حتما دوره مبانی علوم شناختی از دکتر حامد اختیاری که رایگان هست رو از سایت مکتبخونه ببینید اینم لینکش
> https://maktabkhooneh.org/course/%D9...A%DB%8C-mk217/*


خییلی خیلی ممنونم   :Y (429):  :Y (429):  :Y (507):  :Y (429):

----------


## unlimited_2004

> *امیدوارم مشاورنماهای کنکور که درامدشون به گول زدن کنکوریا وابسته است ازمون دلگیر نشن
> خب رسیدیم به دوران جذاب انتخاب رشته . دورانی که شما با تصمیم مسیر اینده شغلی و زندگیتو انتخاب میکنی .
> شغل ما تقریبا بزرگترین بخش زندگی ماست چون که از چندسال بعد تا اخر عمرمون حداقل روزی 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو در برخواهد گرفت و اگه درست و براساس اهداف و توانمندی هامون انتخاب نکنیم و رشته ای بخونیم که علاقه ای بهش نداریم و صرفا بخاطر پولش بخاطر احترامش و نه خود مسیر درس و کارشه تهش منجر به این میشه که حداقل تا اخر عمرمون تقریبا 8 تا 12 ساعت از زندگیمونو سوزوندیم
> در زمینه طرز فکر انتخاب رشته و انتخاب درست هدف خیلی افراد انگشت شماری ان که کار کردند و چون در زمینه دیگه ای غیر کنکور هستند و کنکوریا باهاشون اشنایی ندارن متاسفانه کاراشونو نمیبینن
> یکی از اون افراد انگشت شمار جناب اقای بهرامپور هستند که تجربیات زیادی در زمینه تحصیل و کنکور دارن چون چندین بار تغییر رشته دادن و توی دانشگاه های برتر ایران و جهان ( در حال حاضر کینگز کالج لندن) تحصیل کردن و مسیر تحصیلی جالبی هم داشتند از رشته تکنولوژی آموزشی دانشگاه خوارزمی (تربیت معلم) تا رشته علوم اعصاب دانشگاه کینگز کالج و همچنین مسیر شغلی جالبی داشتند طوری که با ترکیب علم و تحصیلاتشون تو کارشون الان موسس چندتا هلدینگ بزرگ آموزشی کشور هستند یعنی بقول خودشون تو ویدیوی پایین از رشته ای که بنظر خیلیا اینده ای نداره رسیدن به جایی که یکی از کارافرین های بزرگ ایرانن
> 
> امروز توی اپارات دیدم یه ویدیوی مفصل خیلی قشنگ در همین رابطه گذاشتند که منم در اختیار شما قرار میدم حتما ببینید این ویدیو رو چون رو زندگی چندین ساله ایندتون تاثیر میذاره. منم به مرور زمان و براساس میزان دیده شدن تاپیک مطالب ارزشمندی درباره توانمندی و استعداد و هدف و انتخاب رشته درست براساس دانش مغز ( نوروساینس ) در اختیارتون میذارم.
> لینک ویدیو این پایینه
> https://www.aparat.com/v/jhiES/
> امیدوارم که ازش کلی استفاده کنید و حتما این تاپیک رو با نظراتتون گلباران کنید میبینمتون*


سلام آقای معصومی روزتون بخیر یه سوال داشتم میشه لطفاً جواب بدین
برای ورود به نوروساینس بهتره که از کدوم رشته وارد بشیم یعنی بعد از اینکه توی دبیرستان کنکور دادیم بهتر است وارد چه رشته ای بشیم توی دانشگاه؟
رشته هایی مثل پزشکی و دندون یا رشته های دیگه مثلا شیمی وپیرا پزشکی ها یا مثلا بیوشیمی؟؟
منظورم این هست که از کدوم رشته ،،،،بهتر ،،، هست که وارد بشیم؟

----------


## Alef.heh.mim

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط unlimited_2004


سلام آقای معصومی روزتون بخیر یه سوال داشتم میشه لطفاً جواب بدین
برای ورود به نوروساینس بهتره که از کدوم رشته وارد بشیم یعنی بعد از اینکه توی دبیرستان کنکور دادیم بهتر است وارد چه رشته ای بشیم توی دانشگاه؟
رشته هایی مثل پزشکی و دندون یا رشته های دیگه مثلا شیمی وپیرا پزشکی ها یا مثلا بیوشیمی؟؟
منظورم این هست که از کدوم رشته ،،،،بهتر ،،، هست که وارد بشیم؟


نوروساینس تو ایران دو شاخه داره که یکیش زیر نظر وزارت علومه یکیش زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت
اونی که تحت نظر وزارت علومه بیشتر در سطح کاربرد نوروساینس کار میکنه از لحاظ روانی مثال بخوام بزنم مثلا بحثای نورومارکتینگ که میگه مثلا تو هوای سرد هوش هیجانی فعال تره و تو هوای گرم هوش منطقی فعال تره پس فروشگاه ها رو سرد کنید که مشتری ها بیشتر بشن ( سر همینه کولر گازی میزارن خیلی از مغازه ها ) یا مثلا در مورد علت رفتار ادما میاد بحث میکنه
اونی که تحت نظر وزارت بهداشته بیشتر روی سلولای مغز کار میکنه مثالش اینکه نوروجنسیس یا افزایش تعداد نورون ها تو مغز که قبلا میگفتن ناممکنه ولی الان فهمیدن که یه بخشایی از مغز نورون زایی میکنن رو این حیطه است یعنی کلا رو سلول کار میکنی
اولا باید علاقتو پیدا کنی که به کدوم علاقه داری دومش که پیدا کردی اگه علاقه ات اولیه است بهتره روانشناسی بخونی تا ارشد رو بتونی علوم شناختی ( همون که تابع وزارت علومه ورداری)
و اگه دومی مد نظرته از رشته هایی مثل ژنتیک ، شیمی ، میشه رفت تا پزشکی عمومی

در کل میتونی هم رشتشو نخونی و مستقل از رشته ات وارد تحقیقاتش بشی از این راه هم میتونی وارد بشی چون رشته تحقیقاتیه از هر رشته مرتبطی که انجمن علمیش تو دانشگاهت باشه میتونی وارد تحقیقاتش بشی*

----------


## unlimited_2004

> *
> نوروساینس تو ایران دو شاخه داره که یکیش زیر نظر وزارت علومه یکیش زیر نظر وزارت بهداشت
> اونی که تحت نظر وزارت علومه بیشتر در سطح کاربرد نوروساینس کار میکنه از لحاظ روانی مثال بخوام بزنم مثلا بحثای نورومارکتینگ که میگه مثلا تو هوای سرد هوش هیجانی فعال تره و تو هوای گرم هوش منطقی فعال تره پس فروشگاه ها رو سرد کنید که مشتری ها بیشتر بشن ( سر همینه کولر گازی میزارن خیلی از مغازه ها ) یا مثلا در مورد علت رفتار ادما میاد بحث میکنه
> اونی که تحت نظر وزارت بهداشته بیشتر روی سلولای مغز کار میکنه مثالش اینکه نوروجنسیس یا افزایش تعداد نورون ها تو مغز که قبلا میگفتن ناممکنه ولی الان فهمیدن که یه بخشایی از مغز نورون زایی میکنن رو این حیطه است یعنی کلا رو سلول کار میکنی
> اولا باید علاقتو پیدا کنی که به کدوم علاقه داری دومش که پیدا کردی اگه علاقه ات اولیه است بهتره روانشناسی بخونی تا ارشد رو بتونی علوم شناختی ( همون که تابع وزارت علومه ورداری)
> و اگه دومی مد نظرته از رشته هایی مثل ژنتیک ، شیمی ، میشه رفت تا پزشکی عمومی
> 
> در کل میتونی هم رشتشو نخونی و مستقل از رشته ات وارد تحقیقاتش بشی از این راه هم میتونی وارد بشی چون رشته تحقیقاتیه از هر رشته مرتبطی که انجمن علمیش تو دانشگاهت باشه میتونی وارد تحقیقاتش بشی*


خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی تون
از دیدگاه شما با توجه به معلوماتی دارین وارد شدن به این رشته برای من که میخوام روی سلول ها کار کنم بهتر هست؟
از کدوم رشته واردش بشم بهتر هست؟ 
به چند نفر از دانشجویان این رشته ایمیل زدم و گفتن بهترین راه ورود از طریق پزشکی هست
از نظر شما هم همینطوره؟
یک شخصی هم بهم گفتن شیمی خیلی خوبتر هست 
میشه شما هم بفرمایید؟

----------


## Alef.heh.mim

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط unlimited_2004


خیلی ممنونم از راهنمایی تون
از دیدگاه شما با توجه به معلوماتی دارین وارد شدن به این رشته برای من که میخوام روی سلول ها کار کنم بهتر هست؟
از کدوم رشته واردش بشم بهتر هست؟ 
به چند نفر از دانشجویان این رشته ایمیل زدم و گفتن بهترین راه ورود از طریق پزشکی هست
از نظر شما هم همینطوره؟
یک شخصی هم بهم گفتن شیمی خیلی خوبتر هست 
میشه شما هم بفرمایید؟ 


خواهش میکنم
پس اگه قصدتون ورود به شاخه سلولی نوروساینسه منم نظرم با سایر دوستان یکیه که پزشکی بهتره به چند دلیل
اولین دلیلش شرایط کشور عزیزمون هست  این رشته نوروساینس کلا رشته تحقیقاتیه و درآمد زیادی نداره 
دومش هم تو پزشکی علاوه بر اینکه پیش نیازاشو میخونی حتی بیشتر از بقیه رشته ها هم میخونی
بیوشیمی اساس کار نوروساینسه که تو پزشکی هست ولی علاوه بر اون تو پزشکی شما درباره بیماری های مغزم میخونی که اگه بری شیمی یا ژنتیک بخونی نیس
پس پزشکی گزینه بهتریه تا شیمی و ژنتیک و سلولی مولکولی*

----------


## Alef.heh.mim

*Up*

----------


## mojtabay

آقا 
تو انتخاب رشته ( رشته ریاضی که من بودم اینطوریه ، تجربی معمولا فرقی نداره )
اول رشته های خوب تو دانشگاه خوب رو بزنین 
بعدش رشته های خوب تو دانشگاه های نسبتا خوب
بعد رشته های متوسط به بالا تو دانشگاه های خوب 
دیگه قطعا تا همینجاش یچی قبول میشین

----------


## mojtabay

اینم اضافه کنم
رشته های خوب : مهندسی برق ، کامپیوتر، مکانیک و این چیزا 
رشته های متوسط به بالا : میشه امثال هوافضا، صنایع و .. 
( اینکه خوب و بد میگم، از لحاظ رتبه ای که میگیرنه ، وگرنه من که برق میخونم ، هوافضا رو بهش ترجیح میدم )
دانشگاه های خوب : دانشگاه شریف ، تهران ، امیرکبیر و امثالهم که تو تهرانن
دانشگاه های متوسط به بالا یا نسبتا خوب و این چیزا: صنعتی اصفهان ، فردوسی ، نوشیروانی بابل و ..

----------


## javad000

ممنون از لطفتون

----------

